# Cesar Millan and Chi



## hkfuie (Jan 4, 2009)

A couple different threads got me thinking about this yesterday:

Anybody here watch the Dog Whisperer?  Cesar Millan uses "energy" to put dogs into a calm submissive state.  

I don't know much about Chi...I had a person try to show it to me once (energy passing through the air...I was supposed to feel it with my hands), but I didn't get it.  

But when Cesar stands near a dog, the dog will sit down and look away.  He teaches people to do the same thing with their posture and thoughts: owning their space.  Dogs will just sit down or lay down and relax in his presence.

Do you think what Cesar Millan is doing has anything to do with Ki/Chi?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 4, 2009)

I really don't know much about Dog whispering or animal whispering.

From Wiki:


> Millan states that in every dog he sees the spirit of his grandfather


 
I don't think he is doing anything with Qi. There are certain body language exercises that can be done that the animal picks up and can be trained.

I like Victoria Stilwell a non-grandfather invoking Qi channler dog trainer.


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 4, 2009)

I think he's referring to having learned so much of what he uses in rehabilitating dogs from his grandfather.  I don't think he literally means he sees his dead grandfather in the dogs.  Straw man?

What makes me wonder is that he says he uses ENERGY.  

BTW, he does not classify himself as a trainer.  He's not teaching dogs to do tricks, but instead teaching people to be the leaders so the dogs can relax into being followers.

When he is around dogs they appear to relax.  They appear to let go.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 4, 2009)

He uses what I would call presence, not internal energy/qi/chi in the martial arts sense.  He teaches people to assume the proper relationship and dominance with their dogs and reflect this in their person.  It's the same sort of thing that police and military personnel refer to as command presence.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 4, 2009)

Victoria Stilwell does the same thing. She does not teach tricks either.



She explains it as Alpha leader body language,and reward system I guess like Palov's dog.

I guess dog whisper has a better ring to it then dog trainer.

Now is he projecting Qi. I am sure the intent is projected. But is intent(yi) the same as Qi(energy). where ever intent(Yi) goes Qi(energy) goes.

We can project our intent on things even our killing intent as seen in the idea of Sakki or killer intent. 

Is projecting your intent(yi) the same as projecting your energy(Qi)


Yes because intent is some sort of energy. But it is hard to press as "well thats Qi he is projecting" I feel if someone asked me is he projecting energy or intent I would feel more comfortable saying intent. Even if intent is energy,it is energy manifested as intent.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2009)

Did you ever watch a sheep herder in Ireland get his dogs where he wants them? Hand signals and whistles...no qi required

Basically as it has been said already the Shepard is the leader so the dog can relax into being followers. Not qigong its just basic pack dynamics


----------



## Ray (Jan 4, 2009)

There once was a horse who did math.  He stomped the answer with his hoof.  He could only do math as well as his owner.  He owner subconciously "relaxed" when the horse counted the right answer with his foot.  The horse picked up on the subtle cue.  No chi, no nothing.  The owner didn't even realize the he was giving the cues.


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 4, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Victoria Stilwell does the same thing. She does not teach tricks either.
> 
> She explains it as Alpha leader body language,and reward system I guess like Palov's dog.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, JCA.

I think intent is a good way to think of it, too.

Yes, agreed.  Command presence.

Will have to look into Victoria Stilwell.


----------

